# Feeding Piranha Fruit?



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

I ran into a guy that was shopping at A-Z pets and he was talking to me about his piranhas and he was telling me he dices up banana, carrots, and strawberries and he feeds them to his piranhas along with tilapia and blood worms. Ive never hurd of anyone feeding them fruit. has anyone here tried it? and if so what fruits have you tried?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

timmylucas said:


> I ran into a guy that was shopping at A-Z pets and he was talking to me about his piranhas and he was telling me he dices up banana, carrots, and strawberries and he feeds them to his piranhas along with tilapia and blood worms. Ive never hurd of anyone feeding them fruit. has anyone here tried it? and if so what fruits have you tried?


Bananas are used to fish piranha in amazon. I've fed small pieces along with unsalted Brazil nuts.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

My Mac will eat as many pieces of carrot as I will throw in the tank for him. Never tried any fruit but this guy will eat just about anything that goes in the tank.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hastatus said:


> I ran into a guy that was shopping at A-Z pets and he was talking to me about his piranhas and he was telling me he dices up banana, carrots, and strawberries and he feeds them to his piranhas along with tilapia and blood worms. Ive never hurd of anyone feeding them fruit. has anyone here tried it? and if so what fruits have you tried?


Bananas are used to fish piranha in amazon. I've fed small pieces along with unsalted Brazil nuts.
[/quote]

iv always heard that piranha eat nuts, but i dont understand it. How do they chew the nuts with carnivorous teeth? I ussume they just swallow them hole? in that case can they properly diggest them not chewed?

a paccu on the other hand have the right gear for this


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> I ran into a guy that was shopping at A-Z pets and he was talking to me about his piranhas and he was telling me he dices up banana, carrots, and strawberries and he feeds them to his piranhas along with tilapia and blood worms. Ive never hurd of anyone feeding them fruit. has anyone here tried it? and if so what fruits have you tried?


Bananas are used to fish piranha in amazon. I've fed small pieces along with unsalted Brazil nuts.
[/quote]

iv always heard that piranha eat nuts, but i dont understand it. How do they chew the nuts with carnivorous teeth? I ussume they just swallow them hole? in that case can they properly diggest them not chewed?

a paccu on the other hand have the right gear for this
[/quote]
Pacu teeth are specialized to slice and dice nuts.Not chew. Those then go through the pharyngeal teeth where it is shreaded more for digestion.

Piranhas teeth are specialized to slice flesh but are capable of slicing nuts. Both species are opportunistic feeders.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

what about p. denticulata? isn't a portion of their natural diet nuts and fruit that falls into the water?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> what about p. denticulata? isn't a portion of their natural diet nuts and fruit that falls into the water?


Yup. Their crenulated teeth are for shearing off seed husks.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm never tried bananas. Mine have eaten cucumber and carrot but they aren't crazy about them.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hastatus said:


> I ran into a guy that was shopping at A-Z pets and he was talking to me about his piranhas and he was telling me he dices up banana, carrots, and strawberries and he feeds them to his piranhas along with tilapia and blood worms. Ive never hurd of anyone feeding them fruit. has anyone here tried it? and if so what fruits have you tried?


Bananas are used to fish piranha in amazon. I've fed small pieces along with unsalted Brazil nuts.
[/quote]

iv always heard that piranha eat nuts, but i dont understand it. How do they chew the nuts with carnivorous teeth? I ussume they just swallow them hole? in that case can they properly diggest them not chewed?

a paccu on the other hand have the right gear for this
[/quote]
Pacu teeth are specialized to slice and dice nuts.Not chew. Those then go through the pharyngeal teeth where it is shreaded more for digestion.

Piranhas teeth are specialized to slice flesh but are capable of slicing nuts. Both species are opportunistic feeders.
[/quote]

So what typ of nuts do they eat in the wild? i would like to give it a shot.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> I ran into a guy that was shopping at A-Z pets and he was talking to me about his piranhas and he was telling me he dices up banana, carrots, and strawberries and he feeds them to his piranhas along with tilapia and blood worms. Ive never hurd of anyone feeding them fruit. has anyone here tried it? and if so what fruits have you tried?


Bananas are used to fish piranha in amazon. I've fed small pieces along with unsalted Brazil nuts.
[/quote]

iv always heard that piranha eat nuts, but i dont understand it. How do they chew the nuts with carnivorous teeth? I ussume they just swallow them hole? in that case can they properly diggest them not chewed?

a paccu on the other hand have the right gear for this
[/quote]
Pacu teeth are specialized to slice and dice nuts.Not chew. Those then go through the pharyngeal teeth where it is shreaded more for digestion.

Piranhas teeth are specialized to slice flesh but are capable of slicing nuts. Both species are opportunistic feeders.
[/quote]

So what typ of nuts do they eat in the wild? i would like to give it a shot.
[/quote]
Go to your grocery store. Find any from South America. Make sure its natural with no additives.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bananas are one thing I never thought to try...My old Mac ate Sun flower seeds, peas, sometimes even greenbeans....It was random not part of his main diet. He didn't go for carrots though.
As said above they are opportunistic feeders....Just clean up what they don't eat.


----------

